# If you use a bow hand glove?



## bowhuntrmaniac (Jan 22, 2012)

not sure what you mean by protecting your hand unless you shoot a primitive bow where your arrow rests on your knuckle. How ever, I always shoot with gloves on both hands since i hunt that way. I use the cheap jersey brown gloves and cut the three fingers of the one off so I canuse my tab.


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

I'm gonna try a leather golf glove soon, I use a tab now but I want to begin using a glove.


----------



## Live In a Park (Apr 1, 2012)

I wear a pair of good full grain leather work gloves available at any hardware store for under $10. A couple of times I've been darn glad I had the glove on the bow hand. I haven't tried "archery gloves." The leather seems about the same as the good work gloves and am not sure why archery gloves have the fingers cut off. Maybe somebody can explain that to me.

I'm more of a shooter than an archer, though. It's probably just one of the thousand things I'm doing wrong...


----------



## MAC 11700 (Feb 22, 2011)

Bob Allen shooting gloves from Cabela's

If you can find them... 10x shooting gloves are my favorite ones

Mac


----------



## WillAdams (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm pretty sure that's the Bearpaw glove --- it's okay, and I used one until I bought a Hawkwood bowglove from 3rivers, but that one was suede and didn't hold up well, so I bought direct from the manufacturer:

http://www.ravenswoodleather.com/index.php?p=product&id=398

and I much prefer it, except for the colour, but it won't wear out.


----------



## Dewey3 (May 6, 2012)

I tried to buy the Legacy glove from LAS, but they sent me the wrong hand glove - 3 times !
By the law of probability, they should have got it right at least ONCE!
This after two returns, two letters of explanation and two phone calls.
I finally posted my problem on this forum, and someone from LAS replied that they would correct the problem - but never did. 
After that post I never heard back from them. 
So I gave up. I buy from 3R now.

If you really want to buy a glove, get it from somewhere else.


----------



## Easykeeper (Jan 2, 2003)

If it's chilly I frequently wear a glove on my bow hand, and I always wear a glove when hunting. Unless it's really cold I use a regular buckskin glove, the same kind that make such nice work gloves. You can get them at most good hardware, farm supply, or sporting goods store.

When it's really cold I use an insulated buckskin glove on my bow hand and a modified uninsulated glove on my string hand...:wink:


----------



## geom12 (Apr 10, 2013)

thanks for your input


----------



## Thin Man (Feb 18, 2012)

Just got a two-pack of the leather Wells Lamont work gloves (nee "White Mule" in the old days) at Walmart for $4.

Short of using the skin-tight, race car driver style gloves, dem mules ain't no slouches!

Might not be yer archery cup o' tea, but worth bearing in mind for those grease monkey or splintery wood projects that pop up unexpectedly on the most beautiful of sunny days.


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

I use a pair of mechanics gloves. I cut out the right index finger to the first joint which allows me dexterity on my release. The gloves are a tight enough fit they don't get in the way and I lose a minimum of dexterity.


----------



## wpod (Mar 30, 2013)

cowboyup_again said:


> I use a pair of mechanics gloves. I cut out the right index finger to the first joint which allows me dexterity on my release. The gloves are a tight enough fit they don't get in the way and I lose a minimum of dexterity.


Intetesting, I have considered using Mechanics gloves. I'm a newbie so this is an ideal time to get used to gloves when shooting

Sent from my VS950 4G using Tapatalk 2


----------



## geom12 (Apr 10, 2013)

anyone have the S.E.T protx kevlar shooting glove? :mg:


----------



## dougedwards (Sep 5, 2010)

For some reason, the index finger knuckle on my bow holding hand gets hit by the shelf of my Martin Hunter recurve at release. It may be caused by prematurely grabbing the riser. I did try to shoot with an open hand once. The bow jumped completely out of my hand onto the ground.

I was thinking of maybe wrapping my knuckle with athletic tape. Maybe a glove would be appropriate.

Doug


----------



## teamorion22 (Sep 27, 2010)

cowboyup_again said:


> I use a pair of mechanics gloves. I cut out the right index finger to the first joint which allows me dexterity on my release. The gloves are a tight enough fit they don't get in the way and I lose a minimum of dexterity.


do the tips of the gloves on your shooting fingers wear out? I love mechanics gloves, but I never thought to use them instead of my tab, I figured the leather would be better


----------



## cowboyup_again (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't wear them for traditional shooting. I wear them when shooting a release. I'm sorry for the misunderstanding. I


teamorion22 said:


> do the tips of the gloves on your shooting fingers wear out? I love mechanics gloves, but I never thought to use them instead of my tab, I figured the leather would be better


----------



## Macdoc18 (Dec 28, 2012)

I use a weight lifters glove on the bow hand Most of them have a bit more padding between the thumb and index finger. Cured my torquing problem too.
MLC


----------

